# SW MO Ice storm



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Well this is what our back deck looked like this morning after we had thunder storms while the temperature was 20 degrees and it has rained off and on for 24 hours.  We have between 3/4 to 1 inch of ice over everything~~! :shock:   These are not award willing shots.  It is 20* here this morning with a wind chill of 9* and I was in my robe while taking these!   This is what our back deck looked like a few minutes ago this morning:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 12, 2008)

Dang that is poopie!  Glad I don't have that to contend with, just the balmy 9 degrees this morning driving to work YIPPEE!!! NOT!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2008)

Dang!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG be safe and don't drive to far until they get the roads cleared off.  That's a lot of ice, 

Thanks for the pictures, I guess i won't complain to much about the -55 wind chills and several inches of snow......

But be safe until they get the roads cleaned off.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys for your "warm" thoughts!  They say we will not hit the freezing point today, so no melting until tomorrow.  The swap boxes are in my truck, which is covered in 1 inch of ice, and cant get in the doors!  I may not get the V-Day boxes in the mail until it melts a bit.  I cant even get down the ramp to my TOG Shop to fill orders! :shock: 

I hate, and am leery of ice.  I fell two weeks ago today on ice, and cracked my hip bone, so I'm a bit gun shy to say the least. :roll: 

Come on spring!


----------



## Chay (Feb 12, 2008)

Ouch Paul! Did you actually fracture something or just take a good whack? Sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## Bret (Feb 12, 2008)

Let me guess, no one wants to use the deck right now 

Please be careful if/when you venture out, Paul. I'm not worried about my box when it comes to someone else's safety!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 12, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Well this is what our back deck looked like this morning after we had thunder storms while the temperature was 20 degrees and it has rained off and on for 24 hours.  We have between 3/4 to 1 inch of ice over everything~~! :shock:   These are not award willing shots.  It is 20* here this morning with a wind chill of 9* and I was in my robe while taking these!   This is what our back deck looked like a few minutes ago this morning:



Wow! :shock:  Well, I sent you a message on Etsy...but from the looks of it...I don't think the mail man was out that way today, if he knew what's good for him! LOL Stay warm and safe! No slipping, ya here!    8)


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 12, 2008)

I ain't afeared of the stinkin ice!!!  I am on my way Paul!!  Altho no one around here lets me play with power tools, i am sure I will be ok in the TOG shop  :shock:


----------



## Neil (Feb 12, 2008)

The north Pole aint got noth'in on you paul! On a day like that its good to just stay in and make SOAP.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Germany*

People around here, Southwest Texas...Corpus Christi area...look at me wierd when I am around town without a jacket in windy/cold weather (40-60 degrees). But once you've endured 3-4 months of that kind of stuff...LOL...cold has a whole new meaning! LOL I joke around sometimes to people and say..."I will actually be able to tell my kids 'I walked up hill, in 3 feet of snow...pregnant!' and be telling the truth...every bit of it!" LOL
But I must say, living in areas where the littlest snow is something that makes the papers...I am glad for the experience and to have had many white christmases!


----------



## Becky (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow Paul, that is amazing!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!  We lost power late yesterday morning and it came back on late yesterday evening.  It is really bad here!  I cant even get to my truck as it is covered witbh 1 inch of ice.  The high temp yesterday was 19 degrees, no melting at all.  I did get down the ramp into the shop though late yesterday afternoon.  No mail or trash runnnning yet!  They say tomorrow we will be 55 though! 


Paul


----------



## justcrafty (Feb 13, 2008)

Paul, I grew up in Montana so I know exactly what this weather is like for you! There is nothing worse than ice. Just be careful and take care of yourself till you are able to move around. As much as I want my mold it is not worth it to have you fall or have a accident. Just stay warm and take care.  Those are awesome pictures. Gives me pause when I am wishing I am home! I miss my family and get real homesick sometimes but I sure couldn't take the winters anymore..  Judy


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Ditto!*

I second what Judy said. Take care of yourself. You come first! Anytime I see weather like that...like Judy...it reminds me of Germany. Funny, I was so homesick while there...but now it makes me miss that beautiful place...harsh winters and all!    Stay safe and don't risk anything.
Love,
Erin


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 13, 2008)

We got out of the driveway today!  Yippee!  Nice sunny day with a LOT of melting going on all over the place!  Got some orders out in the mail too.  Started to send out the V-Day swap boxes today, rest tomorrow!  Thanks for your "warm" thoughts everyone!  It worked wonders!

On a down note, we are supposed to have another ice/snow storm starting Friday!    SAY IT WITH ME-------B U M M E R! :roll:


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Paul*



			
				Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> We got out of the driveway today!  Yippee!  Nice sunny day with a LOT of melting going on all over the place!  Got some orders out in the mail too.  Started to send out the V-Day swap boxes today, rest tomorrow!  Thanks for your "warm" thoughts everyone!  It worked wonders!
> 
> On a down note, we are supposed to have another ice/snow storm starting Friday!    SAY IT WITH ME-------B U M M E R! :roll:


Man, that sucks. Sorry to hear it. We're praying for you guys! Stay warm and safe and don't hesitate to holler if you need prayer for anything specific!

(((HUGS)))
Erin Marie


----------



## justcrafty (Feb 14, 2008)

Paul thats wonderful! I am so glad you are getting at least a few days break! This time of the year can be the worst. Hope the weather changes and you won't get hit again!  Judy


----------



## holmescraft (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so glad for the thaw out. I can't imagine what that has been like. I used to live where it snowed when I was little and remember slipping on the ice when I was going to school. But that has been awhile ago.

It's good to have a 'heads up' so you can at least get prepared for the next one. Hopefully it won't be anything like this last storm. And I'm with everyone else Paul. Do take care of yourself. You have been so much help and encouragement to us! 

Sending warm thoughts and prayers your way....Dian


----------

